# unsupported transport type: fifo



## planet_fox (1. März 2008)

Habe folgenden Fehler unter Postfix, is das ein problem von tls oder wo liegt der haken


```
Mar  1 00:41:50 serverpostfix/tlsmgr[17516]: fatal: unsupported transport type: fifo
```


----------



## Till (3. März 2008)

Poste mal bitte den Inhalt der master.cf Datei.


----------



## planet_fox (3. März 2008)

Denke das reicht dir 


```
# only used by postfix-tls
tlsmgr    fifo  -       -       n       300     1       tlsmgr
```


----------



## Till (3. März 2008)

Versuch doch mal ein:

postfix upgrade-configuration

mach aber vorher ein Backup der main.cf und master.cf Datei. Dann starte postfix neu.


----------



## planet_fox (4. März 2008)

ok 


```
postfix upgrade-configuration
SAFETY: editing main.cf, setting unknown_local_recipient_reject_code=450.
See the LOCAL_RECIPIENT_README file for details.
Editing /etc/postfix/master.cf, adding missing entry for scache service
Editing /etc/postfix/master.cf, adding missing entry for discard service
Editing /etc/postfix/master.cf, updating the tlsmgr from fifo to unix service
8498
tlsmgr    fifo  -       -       n       300     1       tlsmgr
tlsmgr    unix  -       -       n       300?    1       tlsmgr
8499
```


----------



## Till (4. März 2008)

ok, dann sollte es jetzt gehen


----------



## planet_fox (10. März 2008)

ok der Fehler ist nicht mehr da dafür folgende meldung


```
Mar 10 01:39:38 server postfix/smtpd[31841]: warning: cannot get certificate from file /etc/postfix/ssl/smptd.crt
Mar 10 01:39:38 server postfix/smtpd[31841]: warning: TLS library problem: 31841:error:02001002:system library:fopen:No such file or directory:bss_file.c:352:fopen('/etc/postfix/ssl/smptd.crt','r'):
Mar 10 01:39:38 server postfix/smtpd[31841]: warning: TLS library problem: 31841:error:20074002:BIO routines:FILE_CTRL:system lib:bss_file.c:354:
Mar 10 01:39:38 server postfix/smtpd[31841]: warning: TLS library problem: 31841:error:140DC002:SSL routines:SSL_CTX_use_certificate_chain_file:system lib:ssl_rsa.c:720:
```
ls -la /etc/postfix/ssl/


```
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 2007-11-27 23:03 .
drwxr-xr-x 6 root root    4096 2008-03-07 13:23 ..
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    1233 2007-11-27 23:04 cacert.pem
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     963 2007-11-27 23:04 cakey.pem
-r--r----- 1 root postfix  887 2007-11-27 21:42 key.pem
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     887 2007-11-27 22:26 private.key
-r-------- 1 root postfix  680 2007-11-27 21:42 req.pem
-r--r--r-- 1 root postfix 2569 2004-10-11 15:11 root.crt
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     546 2007-11-27 22:26 server.csr
-r--r--r-- 1 root postfix 1472 2007-11-27 21:48 server.pem
-rw------- 1 root root     963 2007-11-13 14:40 servtime.key
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    1472 2007-11-13 14:34 smpd.crt
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     912 2007-11-27 23:02 smtpd.crt
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     680 2007-11-27 23:02 smtpd.csr
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     887 2007-11-27 23:02 smtpd.key
```


----------



## Till (10. März 2008)

Das sieht soweit ok aus. Möglicherweise ist es ein Problem mit dem Chroot. Bitte führe alle Schritte der Postfix Konfiguration des perfekt setup für die aktuell installierte Linuxversion nochmal aus.


----------



## planet_fox (10. März 2008)

> Bitte führe alle Schritte der Postfix Konfiguration des perfekt setup für die aktuell installierte Linuxversion nochmal aus.


Den teil mit tls hab ich schon gemacht


----------

